# Oriole Apple Tree



## khogstad (Jun 4, 2001)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get an Oriole Apple tree? The nurseries around here used to carry them but no longer do.
Thanks.


----------



## mberst (Jul 9, 2001)

Ah, thanks for reminding me. Oriole is a variety that I wanted to track down this year. These folks have 'em:
Inner Coast Nursery, Box 115, Mansons Landing, B.C., V0P 1K0 (250) 935-6384
[email protected]
Mike


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 10, 2001)

H'mm B.C., should be hardy stock for Minn! Do they sell small orders?


----------

